# No Name Pond



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I found a no name pond and fished it for the heck of it.Wow!

The secret lakes still do exist.We caught jumbo perch one after the other all day until we ran out of bait.Than we just threw plain jigs and the results were the same.the lake is by Jamestown.


----------

